# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > رسائل دكتوراة وماجستير >  مطلوب رسائل ماجستير في البيئة

## qanon

السلام عليكم

مطلوب رسائل ماجستير في البيئة ان امكن

واذا توفر اى بحوث او دراسات متعلقة بالبيئة يرجى تزويدنا بها

----------


## سمر

اهلابيك اخي انا عندي مايفيدك انشاءالله ياريت تتواصل معي على الايميل الياهوsoso_ssss84

----------


## ضوالحق

ممكن اخي تكتب عنوانك في البيئة

----------


## ضوالحق

مشكورة سمر جدا

----------


## المحامي33

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يوجد بحث جاهز في هذا المنتدى ابحث عنه  توب
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## نورة الملاكي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا طالبة باحثة في سلك الدكتوراه واتمني منكم ان تزدوني إن أمكن بالرسائل والاطروحات التي تتعلق بمجال البيئة عبر بريدي الالكتروني التالي clopatra85@yahoo.com 
شـكــرا لكم وبارك الله فيكم  ... لكم مني أجمل تحية .
نورة محمد الملاكي

----------


## dr.mohamedlutfi

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،
يوجد فى مكتبة كلية الحقوق جامعة المنصورة عدة رسائل عن البيئة ، وآخرها رسالة للزميل الدكتور / عادل الألفى 
عن الحماية الجنائية للبيئة ، وإن شاء الله لو توافر لدينا قريباً رسائل أو أبحاث فى البيئة فسوف نتواصل مع صاحب الموضوع.مع تمنياتى بالتوفيق
دكتور / محمد لطفى عبد الفتاح 
    المحامى بالنقض

----------


## سترين

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته                                                                                                                                               انا طالبه باحثه لدرجه الماجستير اتمنى ان تساعدونى باى معلومات عن الحمايه القانونيه للاجسام الحيه من التلوث

----------


## الطاهر

> اهلابيك اخي انا عندي مايفيدك انشاءالله ياريت تتواصل معي على الايميل الياهوsoso_ssss84


السلام عليكم تحية طيبة اما بعد هل ممكن مساعدتي برسائل الماجستير و الدكتوراه التي تتناول الازمة في دارفور

----------


## ضوالحق

السلام عليكم اخي الطاهراتمنى ان ترسل لي ايميلك وان شاءالله ربي يقدرني واساعدك باذن الله تعالى

----------

